# Bucks vs. Cavs: An expirement in Game Thread



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Starting AV and BW tonight. Very gutsy by Brown. But this could add a couple years to Z's career if he's able to cut minutes and operate off the bench(which I think he will be).

That gives us a ton of scoring off the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really? Hmmm that is interesting.

Not sure I'm a fan of that. I thought the Wallace/Z combo showed excellent chemistry


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It may also be to adjust to the Bucks smaller frontline.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're trying to shut them out. lol


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm not sure about that either. I also liked what I saw from the Ben/Z combo. If BW and AV are indeed starting together, then I think we should go with West and Wally in the backcourt.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hendrix, the Hughes pic in your sig rocks. =D


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I heard z had the flu i think thats partially the reason for this lineup


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Hendrix, the Hughes pic in your sig rocks. =D


It's actually the new TIME issue. Coming up March 08


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> It may also be to adjust to the Bucks smaller frontline.


The Bucks dont have a small frontline, Bogut is a legit 7, Yi is a legit 7 and CV is 6'11. Although the latter 2 play much smaller than their height would suggest, Bogut is a beast, he chewed up Wallace in Chicago earlier this year, hopefully more of the same :whistling:.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i see anderson explodin for points


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder what Z thinks about coming off the bench. 

Hopefully he's not hurt or something, the Cavs are so secretive about injuries


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Z is out with the Flu - that explains it


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow what a shot by anderson LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace changing a shot there at the rim


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

West snapping passing inside = NICE

Again Cavs interior D seems nasty early on


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dwest great pass


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So Big Z is out today?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

West real active. Nice passing too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well we certainly look good early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs D is sick!

Great full court drive by Delonte - he really pushes the tempo


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dwest is so much better than hughes its insane


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> So Big Z is out today?


Yeah. Flu I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well we certainly look good early.


It's like watching an actual team play rather than the Lebron show


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

west is short on the jumper but our d looks AWESOME


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, we had 3 guys go up to block that shot.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol he goes up for a layup 3 players try to block him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> west is short on the jumper but our d looks AWESOME


West needs to keep shooting - we need him to find his stroke agian


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great help by Ben Wallace stepping out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should get a shooter out there. Not enough offense here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it - Cavs bricking open shots 

Miss Z out there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

delonte still off with that j


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah we're missing Z here. The D is good, but our offense isn't. Bring in D Jones/Wally


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think we all knew the BW/AV frontcourt was the one to avoid. Perhaps it would have been better to start Joe Smith. Hopefully Z won't be out long.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AV is looking to shoot now. It's improved so much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not shooting well so far. Hopefully that'll come around. We're still winning though so I can't complain.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AV just has good instincts in all facets of basketball.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

we're building a fort today. Wally with two quick bricks. Lebron needs to start attacking a little more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks running some nice plays offensively


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

and people think we are gonna be offensively starved , but andersons got a good offensive game


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

great passing..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damon still shooting well


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damon is still on fire


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mo Williams is killing us again as usual :dead:

Put Lebron on him


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ben wallace is playing really well and finishing pretty good too


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy's the only one playing well so far. We need to start playing tougher.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does Lebron get some of these things to go in?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yi went over the back there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great defense by Lebron on Redd


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh God, Lebron just embarrassed Redd there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol @ redd trying to cross bron


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Great D by Lebron.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

he even blatently used the off arm lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How good is Lebron? Ridiculous.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A couple of nice drives by LBJ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a WEAK foul call


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how the **** was that a foul on wally?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lame slow-down by Redd there, lol. Wally didn't foul him.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, that was a foul?...:raised_ey


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow what a bs call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh come ON


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are making some really stupid plays defensively right now

Should be up at least 10


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** we have to find damon minutes


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

D jones!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just wish they'd start calling that an offensive foul already.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf happened i missed the play


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we missed a lotta open shots got a lot of crappy foul calls and were still up 3.. we have too many guns to not blow this team out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks only shot 7/23 so our defense was good

They just got 10 FT's and converted 10/10


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Joe Smith. I love him already.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks only shot 7/23 so our defense was good
> 
> They just got 10 FT's and converted 10/10


Yeah hopefully that FT disparity changes.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe smith, wow nice move.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow sick hook


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits

Should be interesting to see how the bench does this time around without LBJ


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dwayne jones fouls so quickly lmao


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally, my man! White men can't jump but they can shoot!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My word, Redd seems like he's becoming one of those guys who's more focused on getting a foul call than actually scoring.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm I like it - Wally trying to go to the post

Interesting


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i wish i could do my hair like wally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Wally is a hired gun - he has no hesitation


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice score by Wally.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn wallys posting up a lot


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on that was a foul on Jones. And Wally, you like shooting don't you?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL Wally is a hired gun - he has no hesitation


Hahah, "the assassin"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> come on that was a foul on Jones. And Wally, you like shooting don't you?


LOL Wally puts em up man :rofl2:

He doesn't mess around. I'd guess he will be more patient when he knows where his shots will come from


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol wally is really posting up hard


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally should be out on the court with lebron once they get comfortable i can see wally freaking lighting it up with no hesitation


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL Wally puts em up man :rofl2:
> 
> He doesn't mess around. I'd guess he will be more patient when he knows where his shots will come from


I can already see it...

Mike Brown: "Shoot it Wally, shoot it"

Wally: "Oki doke!"


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're holding them to a very low scoring %. They're just getting to the line at will.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we have actually been expanding leads with lebron out


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> I can already see it...
> 
> Mike Brown: "Shoot it Wally, shoot it"
> 
> Wally: "Oki doke!"




next huddle:

Mike Brown: "Wally, my bad, I forgot to tell you to make the shots as well, here's a cookie anyway..."


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was RIDICULOUS!

WTF!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ putting on a show with that and-1 move.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice shot Bron.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus CHRIST!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jesus!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whew, Lebron messing them up right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is just clowning the Bucks

I love this lineup with Wally Z/Lebron - hopefully he gets some extended mins I want to see how Wally plays off him


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn lebrons efficient tonight lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Now they're calling it pretty tight for us. I'd rather them let them play, but whatever.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lol, it's so easy to lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Redd throws up alot of garbage shots but he seems to hit em


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol ben wallace !! hahaha


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a nice pass by joe smith


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just don't really like the feeling of this game. Maybe because it's on the road with the other team's broadcasters or something. I just don't like the way it's going right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My word Ben Wallace has huge arms. And look at those FTs!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol at wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Another And-1 by Lebron. LOL


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

should we have ben wallace teach lebron how to shoot free throws?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn lets see if he can hit his and1 fts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are the Bucks defending Lebron 1 on 1?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron calling it like it is: AND 1 !


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Bucks broadcasters are complaining about not getting calls. LOL


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a f'n pass by varejao thats just amazing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The Bucks broadcasters are complaining about not getting calls. LOL


Hilarious. They've spent the entire 1st half on the line


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahah Redd crying for an and 1.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks are a little chippy out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Off arm by Redd there. That should have been a foul on Redd. Bucks announcers complaining that they didn't get a foul. ugh


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow that was an offensive foul.. ****ing offarm by redd


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

These officials are horrible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime we go up 7-8 the Bucks make some little garbage run

We need to put them away


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ben you gotta finish that..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We need take a bigger lead! They keep coming back. Mo Williams is the reason most of the time...Ben, please hard foul this pesky b****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Redd's style of play is annoying me for some reason

It's like he ALWAYS is playing for the foul


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Michael Redd = left handed Paul Pierce


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Redd's style of play is annoying me for some reason
> 
> It's like he ALWAYS is playing for the foul


Exactly. 

On that last play, he just ran into Lebron and screamed. That's not basketball.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man redds gettin a lotta cheap calls. i wish people called offarm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Joe Smith is a really good player

Wally is kind of sucking tonight - rushing his shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think we're gonna kill everyone on the boards for the rest of the year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ordinarily a game without Z we would be in deep ****

It shows how deep our squad is now that we can rotate in so many bigs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good lord Lebron abused whomever was guarding him there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT entry pass by Delonte 

Uggh up 7 here comes the Bucks again with an and-1

How many fouls does Lebron have? Not a fan of the Bucks constantly going at him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Lebron just doesn't get Redd calls I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GOD the Bucks are LIVING at the FT line!

Where is the foul on that play???


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons a beast


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a phantom call there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible end to the quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible end to the 2nd qtr 

Bucks haven't missed a FT the entire game, have zero turnovers, and we keep blowing 7-8 pt leads


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown travel and then didnt cover his guy.. ugh


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mo Williams is killing us.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we will be focused for the 2nd half lebron will play the entire 2nd half now and no one on the bucks has proven to even slow him down I wouldnt be suprised if he went for 40 +


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess it could be worse. 

The calls will probably even out in the second half, and I'm sure the Bucks will turn it over more than 0 times. Our defense against them was good, and they'll come back down to earth in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need to tighten up defensively on them and force some turnovers. I feel like we should have pushed our leads out farther than we did. The team needs to not press, but definitely increase focus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're outplaying them at basically every aspect of the game. They're getting to the line more and they haven't turned it over. I doubt that stays the same way in the second half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally and Delonte better not start bricking all their shots now that they've come to CLE

CLE = the city where shooters go to die


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally will be fine and delonte even though his shots off is still 2-5


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad idea for Mike Brown to go with the same lineup that started going down in the first.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

delonte $$$$


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

get out of the WAY


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, they're all so scared of Lebron.

Redd does his patented run-into-people-for-the-foul move. And he hurts one of our guys, lol.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

delonte 5 assists already.. i could see him easily averaging 6-7 apg


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Delonte


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a pass


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great assist by Delonte to Ben!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shady out of bounds call there against AV. Looked like the Bucks knocked it out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm missing Z's offense in the low block


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There's Wally's shot. Nice to see that go down.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally !


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nets beating Orlando - need to find a way to get this one tonight to make up a game on them 

Especially with Boston coming up on a back to back


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ben's getting killed inside without calls. 

Bounces just aren't going our way today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a TERRIBLE CALL!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Redd draws another foul 

Look for the Bucks to iso him against Lebron so he can flop away


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Losing a bit of respect for Redd's game with all the Chauncey-flopping.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Joe Smith is ridiculously good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big rebound for Ben and 3 by Wally!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally heating up

Nice job by Big Ben on the offensive board


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LOL wally looked like he was gonna pass. damn his stroke is fast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Losing a bit of respect for Redd's game with all the Chauncey-flopping.


Yeah he is really getting on my nerves with his play tonight

Just play basketball and stop with all the dramatics


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally z is a pretty dang good passer and he can drive pretty nicely to the right


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looks for Joe Smith alot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron looks for Joe Smith alot


Wouldn't you? lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crazy left-handed scoop. How does he make that look so easy?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the silky lay up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Travel? wtf?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They finally don't give the Bucks the call on the offensive flop. Jesus that's getting annoying.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good close to the 3rd qtr

Cavs come out with a quick spurt to start the 4th and they should be able to put this game away


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Missing Z tonight has clearly hurt on some of these rebounds. I miss Big Z with the taps and grabs on nights like this (especially when the ball goes just beyond your fingertips).

Cavs up by 3 points after the 3rd quarter.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bucks really playing for the foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> bucks really playing for the foul


Well it's working.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally to Damon!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ rolling

Nice job by Wally moving off the ball to create that lane


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You have to be kidding me. That's ***** basketball there, Redd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Have the Bucks missed a FT??


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

great pass by wally.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Have the Bucks missed a FT??


They're 23-24.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> You have to be kidding me. That's ***** basketball there, Redd.


I don't even want him on this team after watching this crap. Seriously not even joking


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game is nuts. People are falling all over the place. Dear God.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't even want him on this team after watching this crap. Seriously not even joking


Yeah it's pretty lame, IMO. It's why I don't like Chauncey. And Arenas and Pierce to an extent as well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love how Wally is trying to post up so much 

It is nice having him off the bench


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems like all of our turnovers have led directly to Bucks pts


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just get the feeling that we're a much better team than the Bucks, but because of a combination of factors haven't been able to blow this one open.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

HOW IS THAT A TRAVEL?? thats a FOUL!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown has been so good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin and DJ don't want to lose their minutes!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I just get the feeling that we're a much better team than the Bucks, but because of a combination of factors haven't been able to blow this one open.


Well consider we don't have Z, Boobie, Sasha either

I can't wait to see our squad at full health


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wally has been better than I expected. I know he had decent years in Minnesota but wondered if tapping into that was.... well.... beyond his ability. He's somewhat tapping back into the past and it's nice. Go Wally!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wally quietly has like 4 dimes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I thought the officiating would get better in the second half, but so far it seems worse. The FT advantage is now 26 to 12 for the Bucks.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL that was a terrible call on Yi 

LOL at these refs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why didn't he bring Lebron back in there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice! I'm liking Wally in the post!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Impressive shot there by Wally. I like what he brings to the team. He's a scorer, except better than Hughes at it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mo Williams continues his assault 

Perimeter D has me a little concerned. Let's see how Delonte finishes out there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

time for lebron and delonte to come back in


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i like how quick wallys shot is. by far the quickest on the team .. any day light and his shots off


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I've always liked Mo Williams. He can put a number on you.

I'm always surprised this Bucks team isn't better. They certainly have the talent. They really are just missing a true superstar. But they have fantastic players.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Foul? You have got to be kidding me. 

We're up against it tonight, boys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm I might have gone with Delonte and Joe Smith down the stretch 

WTF kind of call is that??? How is that continuation???


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

What A Cheap Foul!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that might be the worst call I've seen all season


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Bucks have come back down 7+ at least 5 times in this game

That is crazy


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know, I don't get it. I just feel like we're playing by different sets of rules here. That was all ball.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

such a bs foul game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Over the back! Over the back!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a foul on Mason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We really need to come with Joe Smith right now I think


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is crazy. We can't get any break.

We're in the penalty. ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks in the penalty again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No wonder they've been good in the Bradley center, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughh come on AV get that rebound


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

w t f is andy DOING?!?! he hit the rebound out of bound for no reason


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy's been a little rusty tonight. The whole team has looked like they were caught looking ahead to tomorrow night.

But this Bucks team has knocked off some good teams of late.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shame on the Bucks if they lose this game. Pretty much everything has gone their way starting 2nd qtr.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe we've been able to stay in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Way too many turnovers

This would be a bad bad loss


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf was that??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly can't see us winning this game. I don't feel like we're going to be able to play the necessary defense down the stretch. 

What a frustrating game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Bucks aren't defending Ben Wallace

Mike Brown finally wakes up and subs in a shooter - I would have gone with Joe Smith though


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus christ we cant make a shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Eh, it's one of those games I guess. It was going to take an incredible game by us to win this thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

1 FG in the last 6 mins is terrible

Our guys started off great but have really looked terrible for the most part. The only unit that played well was the bench


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game going on in Cleveland. Difference looks like it's turnovers as the Bucks have 7 to the Cavs 13, two of which just occurred back to back. LeBron doing great as usual, but Mo Williams is doing even better for Milwaukee. Fun game to watch for sure


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Wally seeing time instead of Devin Brown?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And where the hell has Damon been? Mike Brown must be brain dead.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, I wish that one would have gone down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn needed that and-1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Eh, it's one of those games I guess. It was going to take an incredible game by us to win this thing.


This game is still very winnable. You make it sound like you've already lost.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

OMG, Scott Williams just said Lebron struggles to hit FTs late in games.

I'm shaking my head right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally disappointing tonight - he's missed 2 key wide open shots down the stretch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully Wally won't consistently miss those. He had some wide open 3's there that would have done it for us tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep As Is said:


> This game is still very winnable. You make it sound like you've already lost.


This game is over the way the Bucks are hitting FT's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

To be perfectly frank, I don't think this game was fairly officiated, so I'm not going to take too much from it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones for 3!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon is scarily cold-blooded though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow big shot by DJ 

Smart decision by Delonte to swing the ball


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This game is over the way the Bucks are hitting FT's


Not if the Cavs force Bogut to get the ball.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damon clutch lets see if we can steal the inbounds


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime we play the Bucks you can mark Mo Williams down for at least 25-30 pts


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why not just run the same play?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quick two or a good shot for 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good quick 2: still 10+ secs


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

good play lets try to get the steal


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need someone other than Mo Williams to get the ball - he is on fire


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like Devin Brown seeing only 20 minutes tonight: he was playing well.

I'd also like to see J. Smith and AV together a bit more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehh iffy call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Redd missed one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Redd isn't very clutch.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Choke!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Redd misses the first.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ben Wallace can't be in the game now: make sure Joe Smith is in there with AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get Ben Wallace out of the game for Joe Smith if they trap - I trust him hitting the 15 footer

Lebron should really take this hard to the rack. The refs won't call a charge and he has been getting calls on his drives


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Lbj!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I take it back, lol. (the Redd comment, that is)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing a


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We lose on a last second shot. Damn.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> lol, Redd isn't very clutch.


What was that?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

thats gay


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lucky shot by Redd

Cavs would have won in OT - Wally had to play back a bit cause you knew Redd was flopping


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

well that sucked


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was just a great shot by Redd. 

Not too concerned about this loss.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Keep As Is said:


> What was that?


read my other comment


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bs game bs foul calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man thats a *****

We've lost a couple games to lsat second buzzer beaters now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That shot was impressive because the pumps fakes were thrown in order to draw a foul. Wally didn't go for the fake but the shot still went in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

****ty game to lose. But no shame in losing to the Bucks at the bradley center. They've beaten the Pistons, Lakers, Nuggets etc. all here.

Good shot by Redd. Lebron maybe should have taken more time off the clock. But we just suck at stopping the ball in those situations.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

37 fts to 14fts


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We were pretty lucky to be in that game, actually. We had to outplay them to hang in there, so we did pretty well I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Redd hit it all net too...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We also committed a lot of turnovers. The guys are still feeling the system out. I like the pieces we have. Tomorrow night will be a huge test. Hopefully Z will be over his flu.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They also ran .5 seconds off the clock after the shot was made.

We need to build ourselves a Bradley Center.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crazy shot by Redd though. Mo Williams hit a similar shot to that last year for the win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah when they review those shots can't they put time back on the clock? That shot went through the rim at about 0.5 or .4 seconds

Dissappointed with Wally tonight and West for that matter as well: got to be able to hit open shots if you want to see time with LBJ.

Oh well, it's going to take some time to figure out what do with all these new players and guys coming back from injury like AV


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

MICHAEL!!!!!

Don't worry, you guys will beat us by 30 when we come over to Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> MICHAEL!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry, you guys will beat us by 30 when we come over to Cleveland.


I dunno. The Bucks are always a good game for the Cavs. They aren't quite as bad as the Knicks at raising their game for the Cavs, but they are close. Michael Redd and Mo Williams always go off on the Cavs.

As far as the new guys, 2-9 from Wally isn't going to cut it. And I think he'll know that. He left a lot of points on the board tonight. And Delonte just needs to keep shooting. I think he lost a lot of confidence in his J while in Seattle, I think he can shoot through it.

It's a good time though because with all of our injuries we'll get a chance to see all these guys.

Right now if we were healthy my rotation would be this;

Delonte
Boobie
Lebron
Wallace
Z

Damon
Devin
Wally
Joe Smith
AV

If Pavs ever got his shot back he could contend for a spot. But it's going to be tough in those guard positions. Guys are going to have to earn minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully Brown won't play AV/Wallace together too much in the future. Smith/AV looks like a nice combo going into the future along with Z/BW


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Bucks 105, Cavs 102*
> –First off, just a tremendous shot by Michael Redd. He hits as 28-footer — the box scored said 27 but I walked it off on the court on my way back from the Cavs locker room and I say 28, maybe 29 — and leaves no time. Nothing you can do there but shake his hand. Big-time play.
> –Second off, the Cavs didn’t lose the game on that play. Two issues. As was discussed at halftime, they got all out of sorts in the first half and let Milwaukee have 10 free baskets on fastbreaks. In the second half they close the floodgate, but insead of having a cushion they were behind. Second, you could see how uncomfortable everyone was in the fourth. It started out with promise, with LeBron sitting they extended the lead from three points to seven points and I was writing it like it was going to be a win. Then LeBron comes in and the Cavs get steamrolled. The old Cavs had their flaws, but they did know how to finish. This team has a learning curve to deal with now. There was miscommunication and tentative play. Anderson Varejao and Ben Wallace were throwing it out of the post, LeBron was committing unforced turnovers and Wally Szczerbiak couldn’t buy a shot.
> –Third off, the officiating was uneven. The Cavs were openly complaining about getting just 14 free throws to the Bucks’ 37. Not only were there bad calls, which happens because everyone is human, in my opinion there were guess calls which is just no good for anyone. This has been a bad week for these three officials: Brian Forte, Pat Fraher and Mike Callahan. The other night in Seattle, Kobe Bryant got hot at Forte and was tossed and then Phil Jackson ripped Forte, saying he had a “red ***” and suggested that the only reason the rookie was in the league was because his father, Joe Forte, is a veteran ref. You can read about it here. So my guess is these guys will have a tough review session coming up. But the worst move of the night, in my opinion, was in the third quarter after LeBron threw down a dunk. The net got stuck up in the rim and Fraher, a diminutive guy, attempted to leap up and free it. He whiffed. Ouch.
> ...


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/

Bw's take. A bit strange on the reasoning. He rags on the officials for a whole paragraph and then gets conciliatory the next line: listen we lost on a last second shot - those phantom calls came back and bit us in the ***.

One other point, I really didn't like the AV/Wallace lineup. I realize Z wasn't playing but you cannot end games with Wallace. Remember a few years back against the Pistons - the Cavs completely ignored him becuase they knew he couldn't hit a jumper and also if he did get the ball you could always hack him and survive at the line. Wallace is going to be a good add but I'd really prefer finishing with either Smith or Z teamed with AV


----------

